# Who is going to white plains?



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

This is what I will be bringing with me....

I will be in the annex (in the air conditioning!!)....So, come by and say hi (and of course buy stuff).....


Randomness:
R. Leachie Mixed island locale 40 grams $475 male

Auratus: 
Panama blue and blacks 35 each, 3 90 
Panama green and blacks 35 each, 3 /90 
Costa rican green and blacks 35 each, 3 /90 

Tinctorius: 
Patricia 35 each , 3/90 
Azureus 35 each, 3/90 
Bakhuis 35 each, 3/90 
Oyapoks 40 each 
Proven male Oyapok $90.00 


Thumbs: 
Tarapotos 45 each, 3/120 
Intermedius 55 each, 3/150 
Banded Intermedius 55 each, 3/150 
Highland Variabilis 45 each, 3/120 
Blue legged Vents 20 each/3 45 
Borja Ridge Vents 45 each, 3/120 
Orange Sirensis 35 each, 3/90 
Green Sirensis FEMALE $55.00 
Chazuta 45 each, 3/120 
Veradero $45 each, 3/120 

Phyllobates 
Aerotaenia 35 each, 3/90 
Vittatus 25 each, 3/60 
Azureiventris 30 each, 3/75 
Bicolor 45 each 


Epipodelobates 
S.I Tricolors 20 each, 3/55 
60 prob pair 
Tree Frogs: 
Starry night reeds 30 

Feeders: 
Freshly started, and Booming Hydei/ Melanogaster $6 each
Springtail culture $7 each

Dry Goods: 
Hydro Gro 1 gallon $7 
Jungle Floor ABG 1 gallon $7 Or take 1 of each for $12 
Spanish Moss $5 
Cork bark tubes and flats 
over 40 pounds worth 
price is variable 
Southern Palm tree bark $8 gallon, big bundles $13 
Leaf litter $6 /gallon 2/10 
Live oak, sea grape, magnolia, indian almond 
coco huts $5 
Chytrid testing kits $5 
UniVersal fly media $10 (1.5 pounds) $20 (3.25 lbs) larger quantities inquire 
*becoming VERY popular* 
10 culture starter kit $25 
*Comes with BOOMING culture 
Bromeliads $9 each, 3/24 
6500K LED's 
20 watt 18" $40 each 
14 watt $25 each 
sockets $3 each
32 ounce fruit fly deli cup and lid, .75 cents each (presale only) 

There may be some things that I am missing…….Please email me with any questions on lineage, age, or anything else at [email protected]


All major credit cards accepted. 


I look forward to seeing everyone at the show.
Thanks!


Josh Halter
Genesis Exotics LLC


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have 1-2 month old Benedicta ($65) and solomon island leaf frogs ($50). Pm if interested.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be in attendance... will be on the prowl for a group of pumilio and/or some trivs if anyone has them.

Also looking for supplies for my next build (and don't worry Josh I'll be hitting you up to check out the cork you have with you).


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

I will be at the show tomorrow and will bring a 6 month old blue legged siquirres if there is any interest.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Couldn`t make this one.
What did every one get?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

nothing too exciting for me... just stuff to work on my next build. Saw some frogs that tempted me but not enough to pull the trigger.

Was good seeing a few faces from the forum though.


----------



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

Im hoping to make this show one day. I just hate driving in new york.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Moghue said:


> Im hoping to make this show one day. I just hate driving in new york.


It`s not really in a super busy part of the city.
It does get a bit crowded but it gives us a chance to see each other in person and check out some great vendors.
I do all my business at that show, frog`s, supplies, bugs ect.


----------

